# My Bengal Queens & Studs



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Stud Boy Brown Tri Colour Marbled Kushiel Luc









Stud Boy Blue Spotted/Rosetted Purebliss Ocean Blue 









Queen Brown Spotted/Rosetted Glitterglam Safa Malak ( very pregnant ) 









Queen Sonargeon Mirror Image 









Dijati Summers Dream 









Kerrydown Atlantis









And last but not least my F3 foundation bengal blue eyed snow spotted Finegold Saffron


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely cats 
your kerrydown atlantis look just like 1 of my friends cats she has 2 of them


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

carol said:


> what lovely cats
> your kerrydown atlantis look just like 1 of my friends cats she has 2 of them


Thank you Carol, i need to up date her pictures if i am honest her spots are a little bigger than in the picture, she is from a Glitterglam & Coriscan mateing she has a fantastic pelt and such a wonderful temprement, she's one of the most affectionate girls i have  x


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

and although she's not used for breeding she's still my little star and like all my other babies my much loved pet

this is Princess,


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice cats indeed, the Bengal breed is a favourite of mine


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats. I's love a Bengal


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Absoloutly stunning all of them.....


----------

